# Printable Black & white images for newborns?



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

Somebody told me about a website that has free printable black and white patterns/faces/mobiles designed for newborns, anyone know of a site like that?


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Here you go:

http://www.envisagedesign.com/ohbaby.../graphics.html


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

JanAndrea has a nice mobile on her site

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/inde...by/mobile.html


----------



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks! Those are really cool!


----------

